# I have a problem..



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

How do I let these babies go !?! Arh my heart melts every time I sit near Serafina in the bed. :laugh:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Simple really,you don't.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Simple really,you don't.


Yep i Agree  :thumbup1: x


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

keep them


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh they've even got names now! Resistence is futile. Why did she have to come with such adorable babys. LOL but how could she not hay 

Stripey tabby - Amadeus
Ginger + White - Gatsby
Tortie girl with a tabby patch (looks a lot like her mamma) - Tosca
Other Tortie girl - Cleopatra

Guess I better make another call to petplan tomorow :laugh: !! And before I do that sit myself down with a big note pad for some serious budget working out but I could very possibley have myself 8 cats!  I'm in my element !!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Keep em all... Be a devil lol they are lovely


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, but cats are amazing 

and they are beautiful kittens!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Think of the love they could give another family!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't blame you, they are beautiful!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Oohh lovely kittens, loving the two calicos.


----------



## charlene25 (Nov 1, 2009)

awwwwwwwww i would love a tortie one they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my word how very cute i love torties


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

What beautiful babies, i wouldn't be able to part with them full stop!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sooo cute xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooooooh white tortie's. my personal Kryptonite!
We will need lots of photo's of them growing up too.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

If you can afford it , and your allowed to keep eight then keep the precious bubs, I would


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What cute colorful kittens. They are so pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------

